# Buffed Beta Key verlosung



## Kosaku (29. Juni 2012)

Hey 

es gibt ja momentan wieder eine Beta verlosung hier auf buffed, allerdings finde ich persönlich ziemlich schwer und komme wirklich nicht ansatzweise auf eine vernünftige Lösung, kann mir jemmand ein tipp geben womit es zu tun hat? 


Ich hab so viele sachen rumprobiert die Buchstaben hin und her gedreht aber irgend wie kommt da nichts vernünftiges bei raus.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr auch mal was dazu schreibt


Gruß


----------



## Norelle82 (29. Juni 2012)

Leider zu spät Kosaku.
Das Gewinnspiel zur Beta ist bis zum 29. Juni 2012 um 12:00 Uhr aktiv!


----------



## Kosaku (29. Juni 2012)

ahh ok kann dann mal jemmand die antwort sagen? einfach rein aus interesse ich bin echt nicht drauf gekommen^^


----------



## Thorrina (29. Juni 2012)

wann erfährt man denn überhaupt bescheid ob bzw. wer gewonnen hat?!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auch nich drauf gekommen. Dabei hät ich den key gerne um klassensprecherblogs zu schreiben. tja so is das leben. ^^


----------



## Kosaku (29. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nich drauf gekommen. Dabei hät ich den key gerne um klassensprecherblogs zu schreiben. tja so is das leben. ^^




ja ich hätte auch gerne einen key gehabt, wollte halt Beta streamen für die ganzen interessierten..


Schade schade..


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2012)

Thorrina schrieb:


> wann erfährt man denn überhaupt bescheid ob bzw. wer gewonnen hat?!



Gewinner werden noch benachrichtigt - gibt sicher noch ein Update in der Gewinnspielnews - veröffentlicht werden Gewinner jedoch nicht.


Überraschung: Das Lösungswort .. stammt aus MOP ;D .. struppiges Viehzeug .. 
[font="Arial, Helvetica"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Yaungol[/font]


----------



## Thorrina (29. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gewinner werden noch benachrichtigt - gibt sicher noch ein Update in der Gewinnspielnews - veröffentlicht werden Gewinner jedoch nicht.
> 
> 
> Überraschung: Das Lösungswort .. stammt aus MOP ;D .. struppiges Viehzeug ..
> ...




ah ^^ danke

na dann muss i halt noch warten -> geraten hab ich ja schon mal das richtige ))))


----------



## Norelle82 (29. Juni 2012)

Thorrina schrieb:


> ah ^^ danke
> 
> na dann muss i halt noch warten -> geraten hab ich ja schon mal das richtige ))))



Dito *uns kräftig die Daumen drück*


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (29. Juni 2012)

Bekommen nur die Popo Kriecher Keys, oder die normalos auch?


----------



## Thorrina (29. Juni 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Bekommen nur die Popo Kriecher Keys, oder die normalos auch?




nö, nur die mit Verstand und die was logisch denken können ^^


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Bekommen nur die Popo Kriecher Keys, oder die normalos auch?



Eigentlich gehe ich auf solchen zusammengereimten, albernen Krempel ja nicht ein, aber da grad fast Feierabend ist ... ^^ 
Du kannst gern versuchen, dem folgenden Query irgendwo reinzukriechen:
SELECT felder FROM tableX WHERE LOWER(feld_für_lösungswort) LIKE '%[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Yaungol%[/font]' ORDER BY RAND() LIMIT 0,75;


----------



## TheOtherGuy (29. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Überraschung: Das Lösungswort .. stammt aus MOP ;D .. struppiges Viehzeug ..
> [font="Arial, Helvetica"] [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica"]Yaungol[/font]



Ok, da wär ich nie drauf gekommen. Keine Ahnung, was das sein soll. Nun gut.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2012)

TheOtherGuy schrieb:


> Ok, da wär ich nie drauf gekommen. Keine Ahnung, was das sein soll. Nun gut.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2012)

Das hab ich jetzt davon das ich nur jede zweite buffed show gucke. Ich hab sicher die mit den Yaungols verpasst. ^^


----------



## G3n3T1c (29. Juni 2012)

Nicht darauf gekommen? das wundert mich gerade ziemlich....
Die Antwort war sogar im Text selbst vorhanden oder bei den Bildern - eins davon zumindest,gerade nicht so sicher.


^^


----------



## Kosaku (29. Juni 2012)

Muss ich wohl überlesen haben?! 


Hm.. @ Zam wird es nochmal eine Verlosung geben?


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2012)

Kosaku schrieb:


> Hm.. @ Zam wird es nochmal eine Verlosung geben?



Dazu habe ich keine Infos.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (29. Juni 2012)

Die Antwort wäre richtig gewesen bei mir, ZAM schick mir mal einen KEY MAAAAN


----------



## Thorrina (29. Juni 2012)

Mag auch schon einen key haben ;(

Wenn man warten muss dauert´s immer ewig !!!


----------



## Makamos (29. Juni 2012)

@Zam Kann man eig die antwort im nachhinein noch ändern hatte nämlich in dem MoP bestiarium geschaut und die Fischmenschen hatten genau die gleichen buchstaben und beim braumond Szenario fiel mir ein die Yaungol gibts ja auch um mal zum Punkt zu kommen hatte vorher die fischmenschen als antwort angegeben und später nochmal Yaungol wurde das dann noch gewertet oder gibt es da nur eine finale antwort hab ich auch vor ende des gewinnspiels geändert falls die antwort final ist hätte ich als vorschlag die antwortfläche auszublenden mit nem Viel Glück screen oder ähnlichen


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2012)

Nein, sorry.


----------



## Thorrina (30. Juni 2012)

Sry aber wie schaut es jetzt aus mit der bety key verlosung sind da schon die gewinner benachrichtigt worden oder dürfen wir noch imma warten ??


----------



## >DieKuh< (30. Juni 2012)

Ne andere Frage:
Vorraussetzung für die Beta ist ja meines Wissens nach ein aktiver WOW Account.
Im Moment liegt der bei mir aber auf Eis.
Wenn ich jetzt einen Key gewinnen würde, würde der automatisch verfallen weil ich kein Abo hab oder kann ich dann auch im Nachhinein mir noch spontan ne Gamecard kaufen und dann erst den Key einlösen?


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juni 2012)

Thorrina schrieb:


> Sry aber wie schaut es jetzt aus mit der bety key verlosung sind da schon die gewinner benachrichtigt worden oder dürfen wir noch imma warten ??


Du hast dich doch eh nur hier registriert um dabei mitzumachen. Hoffentlich hast du nicht mehrere Accounts hier, sonst hast du eh keine Chance einen zu bekommen. 


>DieKuh< schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt einen Key gewinnen würde, würde der automatisch verfallen weil ich kein Abo hab oder kann ich dann auch im Nachhinein mir noch spontan ne Gamecard kaufen und dann erst den Key einlösen?


Verfallen würde er nicht sofort, weil die Gewinner-Namen erst mal alle an Blizzard geschickt werden. Die Freischaltung dauert aber wahrscheinlich, so wie bei der anderen Verlosung, 2-3 Tage. Deshalb solltest du innerhalb der nächsten Stunden, nachdem zu gewonnen hast deinen Account reaktivieren. Eine Garantie dafür übernehme ich allerdings nicht, ob es dann noch funktioniert.


----------



## >DieKuh< (30. Juni 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Verfallen würde er nicht sofort, weil die Gewinner-Namen erst mal alle an Blizzard geschickt werden. Die Freischaltung dauert aber wahrscheinlich, so wie bei der anderen Verlosung, 2-3 Tage.




Heißt das, dass ich gar keinen Key geschickt bekomme, sondern direkt von Blizzard freigeschaltet werde?


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juni 2012)

Man bekommt eine Mail von buffed, wenn man gewonnen hat.

Darin steht dann, das die Daten an Blizzard weitergeleitet wurden. Eine Freischaltung erhält man dann von Blizzard direkt oder man bekommt, in seltenen Fällen, einen Key zugeschickt.


----------



## Thorrina (30. Juni 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Du hast dich doch eh nur hier registriert um dabei mitzumachen. Hoffentlich hast du nicht mehrere Accounts hier, sonst hast du eh keine Chance einen zu bekommen.
> 
> Und was hat das damit zu tun ob ich mich dafür registriert hab?!
> Es gibt auch noch Leute die spielen und trotzdem real life haben, nicht auf jeder HP angemeldet sind und nicht überall ihren Senf dazu geben müssen^^


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juni 2012)

Thorrina schrieb:


> Und was hat das damit zu tun ob ich mich dafür registriert hab?!
> Es gibt auch noch Leute die spielen und trotzdem real life haben, nicht auf jeder HP angemeldet sind und nicht überall ihren Senf dazu geben müssen^^


Um deine Chancen zu erhöhen um ein Beta Key zu bekommen. Was ich damit halt sagen will, dass es viele gibt, die versuchen durch Mehrfachregistrierung ihre Chancen zu erhöhen. 
Das beste wäre Buffed würde das so machen, dass nur Leute daran teilnehmen dürfen, die schon vor Start einer Gewinnverlosung registriert waren.


>DieKuh< schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass ich gar keinen Key geschickt bekomme, sondern direkt von Blizzard freigeschaltet werde?


So sollte es eigentlich sein, eigentlich...
Beim letzten mal wurden einigen Gewinnern aber Keys zugeschickt, die noch zur Cata-Beta gehörten. Wie man solche Keys überhaupt noch in der Datenbank bei Blizzard haben kann, ist mir völlig unverständlich.
Normal läuft es halt so, das die BETA einfach in deinem Account freigeschaltet wird. Aber was ist heutzutage schon noch "normal"?


----------



## Blackfire93 (30. Juni 2012)

Also hat noch keiner ne email bekommen oda wie???


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juni 2012)

Meine Güte seit doch nicht immer so ungeduldig. Die Verlosung ging gestern zu Ende. Heute ist Samstag, also Wochenende. 
Gebt Buffed doch einfach mal ein zwei Tage mehr dafür Zeit.
Ihr kommt schon noch früh genug in die BETA, oder eben auch nicht.^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juni 2012)

Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass noch keiner eine Mail erhalten haben soll?

Nur weil keiner es hier schreibt? Vielleicht haben mal 75 User gewonnen, die:
1. nicht dauerhaft ihre Mails checken
2. nicht jeden Gewinn sofort herausposaunen

Außerdem dauert die Freischaltung von Blizzard eh einige Tage.


----------



## Elenenedh (30. Juni 2012)

Wir haben heute die Sieger gewählt, die Benachrichtungen sind vor ein paar Minuten an die Gewinner verschickt worden.

Allen denjenigen, die gewonnen haben: hoffentlich bald viel Spaß! 
Allen denjenigen, die leider kein Glück hatten: viel Glück beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (30. Juni 2012)

Danke Buffed! Endlich darf ich auch in die Beta 

PS: Braucht man einen Aktiven WOW Acc? Meiner ist nämlich Inaktiv.


----------



## Faggy (30. Juni 2012)

Ich find das echt mies!
Es gewinnen immer die Leute, die sowieso schon so viel haben und jedes Mal bei einer Beta dabei sind -.-"
Nie , Nie wurd ich jemals irgendwo ausgewählt.
Vielen, vielen Dank an das Buffed - Team für ein weiteres unfaires Gewinnspiel..


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juni 2012)

Was soll bitte an dem Gewinnspiel bzw. der Ermittlung der Gewinner unfair gewesen sein?

Kannst du das bitte mal erklären?


----------



## Kosaku (30. Juni 2012)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Allen denjenigen, die leider kein Glück hatten: viel Glück beim nächsten Mal!



ich hoffe es wird ein nächstes mal geben


----------



## Faggy (30. Juni 2012)

Weil manche Lauete zB keine Wow acc haben , inatkiv ist oder sonst schon wieviel mal gewonnen habe! 
Man sollte dann schon gerechter sein.
Komisch, kann man überhaupt als "Newbie" hier gewinnenj ? ://


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juni 2012)

Woher soll buffed wissen, ob ein Account aktiv ist oder nicht?
Woher soll buffed wissen, ob ein WoW auf dem Account ist?

Woher willst du wissen, ob die Gewinner schon öfter etwas gewonnen haben?

Zam hat es ja schon mal geschrieben, wie die Gewinnermittlung erfolgt:

```
SELECT felder FROM tableX WHERE LOWER(feld_für_lösungswort) LIKE '%Yaungol%' ORDER BY RAND() LIMIT 0,75;
```


----------



## Faggy (30. Juni 2012)

Egal, einfach Scheiße nen Monat auf die Verlosung zu warten und dann wie immer nix gewinnen.
Hat überhaupt einer gewonnen, der noch "Newbie" hier ist ?


----------



## Gloir (30. Juni 2012)

Faggy schrieb:


> .
> Hat überhaupt einer gewonnen, der noch "Newbie" hier ist ?



Der Post von ZAM auf Seite 1 um 17:40 sollte deine Frage beantworten. Da läuft alles sauber ab. 

Mal ne Frage an die Mods  Mich würde mal die Gewinnwahrscheinlichkeit interessieren  dürft/wollt ihr da Auskünfte geben^^? 

g Gloir


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juni 2012)

Da wir nicht bei Computec arbeiten, haben wir auch keinen Einblick in die Anzahl der Teilnehmer beim Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Midnightboy (2. Juli 2012)

Hab einen bekommen warte noch bis mein Acc freigeschaltet wird wer noch?


----------



## Norelle82 (2. Juli 2012)

Jupp, warte auch noch auf Freischaltung...


----------



## Gloir (2. Juli 2012)

gratulation an euch  bei dem Wetter ist ein betakey ne tolle sache


----------



## Midnightboy (2. Juli 2012)

Ich wurde grade freigeschalten für ne Beta allerdings Starcraft Arcade Beta wtf was is das? oO


----------



## Nurion_Wolfsblut (2. Juli 2012)

Mal ne Frage: 
Ich hab auch einen Key gewonnen ( übrigens mein erstes Gewinnspiel und meine erste closed Beta-Teilnahme) und weiß nun nicht wie es weitergeht. Ja Blizzard schaltet mich frei oder schickt mir einen Key, aber wie bemerke ich das? Gut Email ist logisch, aber wenn ich einfach freigeschaltet werde, bekomme ich dann auch eine Email? Oder wie läuft das? Kann ich das in meinem battle.net-Account einsehen? 
Sorry für die blöden Fragen 

Ach und die Lösung war nun wirklich nicht schwer  Buchstaben rausschreiben und dann im Extremfall mal die offizielle MoP-Seite durchforsten 

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich solltet Ihr per Mail eine Info erhalten - sinnvoller ist es aber, entweder dann oder schon derweil direkt über http://eu.battle.net eingeloggt zu prüfen, ob die Beta für Euch freigeschaltet ist (in der Spielliste). Legt Euch die URL als Favorit im Browser an.


----------



## Nurion_Wolfsblut (2. Juli 2012)

Steht dann also einfach unter meinen Spielen? Gut vielen Dank


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (3. Juli 2012)

Inaktive Acc´s werden nicht für die Beta Aktiviert?


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Inaktive Acc´s werden nicht für die Beta Aktiviert?



In den Bedingungen stand dazu nichts und ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht notwendig, da Logins ja in jeder Beta bisher unabhängig vom Livespiel waren - aber ausschließen kann man es auch nicht. Bestätigen aber auch nicht.


----------



## Nurion_Wolfsblut (4. Juli 2012)

Hat schon jemand seinen Key? Ich weiß ich bin ungeduldig


----------



## Nurion_Wolfsblut (4. Juli 2012)

Ja ich guck ca jede Stunde in meinen bnet-account  Jetzt sind ja schon 4 Tage um  ich weiß ich weiß ich bin kindisch, aber ich hab immer die befürchtung vergessen zu werden ;D


----------



## Midnightboy (5. Juli 2012)

Ich wurde noch nicht freigeschalten wer noch  ?


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2012)

Nurion_Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Steht dann also einfach unter meinen Spielen? Gut vielen Dank



Nicht zwingend - Mails checken ist auch nicht ausgeschlossen. Sollte ne Mail mit Key kommen, empfehle ich trotzdem eu.battle.net nur über den Browser direkt einzugeben oder als Favorit anzulegen, keine Links aus Mails verwenden. Man muss es Phishern ja nicht zu einfach machen. ^^


----------



## Nurion_Wolfsblut (5. Juli 2012)

Oki 

Ich wurde auch immer noch nicht freigeschaltet, also abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (5. Juli 2012)

Es wird sicher mind. 2-6 Wochen dauern bis man für die Beta Freigeschaltet wird.


----------



## Nurion_Wolfsblut (5. Juli 2012)

Hmm echt?
Hatte gelesen, dass die Gewinner vom letzten Gewinnspiel nach ein paar Tagen freigeschaltet wurden, aber naja  
Danke


----------



## Nurion_Wolfsblut (9. Juli 2012)

So Leute,

Ich hab meinen Key gerade geschickt bekommen. Ja einen Key!
Funktioniert alles und ich bin happy 

Danke Buffed


----------



## Skyerain2013 (9. Juli 2012)

Hab meinen Key auch grad geschickt gekriegt   
Danke Liebes buffed Team


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (9. Juli 2012)

Jop ich auch. Key Eingegeben und Client Runtergesaugt!


----------



## Norelle82 (9. Juli 2012)

Jippie, kommt grade richtig bei dem Sauwetter da draußen!
Danke an Buffed und Blizzard!


----------



## Trokan (9. Juli 2012)

auch grad bekommen!!! danke buffed


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2012)

Sehr gut


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (10. Juli 2012)

Spinnt bei euch auch der Beta Launcher? Wenn ich auf Start drücke, steht nur " Starte..." aber es tut sich nix.


----------



## Midnightboy (11. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin der gröste Depp den es giebt ich dachte das is ne spam mail und habs gelöscht xD
Gottseidank war sie noch nicht weg puhh


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juli 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Spinnt bei euch auch der Beta Launcher? Wenn ich auf Start drücke, steht nur " Starte..." aber es tut sich nix.



Einfach mal länger warten oder die Ordner unter c:\ProgramData\Battle.Net löschen und den Launcher neu starten


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (11. Juli 2012)

Bnet Ordner hab ich mal gelöscht. Nach 15min warten startet das Game immer noch nicht.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

vieleicht ist die beta vorbei und wir kriegen jetzt den prepatch zur vorbereitung auf pandaria ^^


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Spinnt bei euch auch der Beta Launcher? Wenn ich auf Start drücke, steht nur " Starte..." aber es tut sich nix.



Hast du das Spiel mal direkt über die WoW.exe gestartet?
Hast du den Launcher mal als Administrator ausgeführt?
Hast du den WTF und Cache-Ordner mal gelöscht und anschließend den Launcher nochmal (als Administrator) gestartet? ( Bevor hier jetzt jemand jammert  mit "Das soll/muss man nicht machen!!!!11elf", in der Beta ist das verlieren irgendwelcher Einstellungen vollkommen egal  )

Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr im Detail daran, aber es gab in irgendeiner Build-Phase auch mal einen Trick mit Unterstützung des PTR-Clients, aber das müsste ich raussuchen - leider grad keine Zeit dafür :-|

Aber, auch wenn es natürlich schade ist, wenn es nicht läuft, weil man sich drauf gefreut hat: Bei Betas übernimmt der Hersteller keine Garantie, was die Lauffähigkeit angeht, sie entwickeln meist zu dem Zeitpunkt ja noch daran und benötigen genau dieses Feedback -> Beta. Customer-Support gibt es auch nicht, die Feedback-Foren sind nur für das sammeln des Feedbacks und Hilfe untereinander da. Dass das entgegen einiger versteift profilierender Anti-Haltungen auch geschieht, sieht man bspw. an den Listen mit den häufigsten Fehlern. Auch wenn ich mir vorstellen kann, dass wegen dem Übersetzungsaufwand eher das US-Forum für Feedback priorisiert ist.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (12. Juli 2012)

Boa ZAM du fragst mich Sachen . Muss erstmal schauen wie das ganze funktioniert, hab seit ein paar Jahren kein WOW mehr gespielt.

Ps: ZAM thx das mit der Exe hat geholfen!


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Boa ZAM du fragst mich Sachen . Muss erstmal schauen wie das ganze funktioniert, hab seit ein paar Jahren kein WOW mehr gespielt.
> 
> Ps: ZAM thx das mit der Exe hat geholfen!





Ausgezeichnet 

Ich glaub die PTR-Geschichte war: Den Launcher der Beta umbenennen und den Launcher des PTR-Clients verwenden. Aber wenn es auch so geht .. ^^


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (12. Juli 2012)

**


----------

